# 5yr old girl and our family dog!



## michelleclare

Hi ladies
I can't get my head round what I just saw!
My 5yr old was playing in kitchen floor with her walk able dolls and our dog was in there asleep! Meanwhile I am walking through rooms cleaning!
When I return to kitchen I find my daughter with her trousers down and letting dog lick her bum!!!
I had no idea what to say or do?!
She quickly got up and said sorry mummy and ran off!
I have asked her what she thought she was doing and explained that it was wrong and dirty!
I don't know what to think is this a child exploring??
Thanks in advance


----------



## aymz1983

perhaps she's seen the dog lick his/her own bottom for cleaning and thinks that its ok for the dog to lick everyone elses perhaps? i dont know, sorry! perhaps just have another little chat with her, explain why its wrong rather than just saying it is, and just make sure she knows for future :)


----------



## RachA

I would agree with the above poster. She probably doesn't realise it wrong and just needs a little chat about it to make it clear.


----------



## heyyady

My gut feeling is if she said sorry and ran off, she knew there was something wrong with it. Maybe start asking some open ended questions about what kind of movies/shows she's been watching when you're not around?


----------



## Eleanor ace

I used to work as a nanny, the girls other nanny came into the room and saw one of the girls with her pants down letting the dog lick her :sick:. She didn't see it as a sexual thing (she was 7) but the dog had sniffed her there before and, being a child with a child's unfathomable way of thinking (lol) she'd decided that she should let him sniff her with her pants down and that's how the situation arose.
I know it's hard not to respond with shock and upset but she is very young and won't have the same understanding of the situation as you did, so I'd try to explain calmly to her that her vagina is a private part of her body and that the dog can carry germs which can make her poorly if she lets him lick her there.


----------

